# American Redoubt



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Have you heard of this? 

Chuck wrote an article about it, and it's the first time I've heard a name for the mentions I've heard/seen here or there on the internet - 

http://m.cbn.com/cbnnews/redoubt-northwest-haven-dismayed-americans.aspx#.UlxllVPcul8.facebook



> "I screen my clients because the American Redoubt is meant for freedom-loving folks that are accepting of everyone, irregardless of their religious preferences or their skin color, although predominantly they are conservative Christians of all races, colors and creeds and national origins," he said.
> And it's not just families -- businesses are moving in as well. One notable growth industry -- gun and ammo manufacturers driven out of other states by restrictive gun legislation. There are now 180 in Idaho alone.
> But Westbrook asserts the biggest draw is spiritual.
> "We're not just preparing for tough times just ahead, we're interested in preparing for eternity," he said. "The environment is just so much more conducive -- and particularly it's so much more conducive to our spiritual walk with God. For us, for my family, that's the number one reason why we did this."



This does have a Christian perspective, (CBN after all), but the overall premise - 
Have you heard of it? Isn't it the loose "compound" that we've talked of having for bad times?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I think of it as taking prepping to the next level whereby you situate your family within a supportive community of like minded folks. It's really no different than what I've read in so many books about end times prepping. I also have the example of my brother and his wife who clearly regard their church family as their first family and live and work within that family structure. They all pledge loyalty to God above that of anything else. 

For those that can be comfortable with that type of living structure then more power to them. It's not me and DH. We have our own way of living our belief and are too rebellious to surrender any privacy over to such gatherings. We'll remain as self sufficient as possible until we can't and then we'll sit down and let the hordes run us over. lol.

I hope Chuck and his family are doing well and it's good to hear from him. Thanks for sharing his article. It was very informative.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I saw that this am. It's kind of funny, I live in the area mentioned, but I hadn't heard anything about it. We haven't seen many new people in our area of E. Washington, we have friends or relatives in MT and Idaho as well and haven't heard anything about new people in the areas we are familiar with. However, if Chuck said its going on I will have to see what I can find out. 
With the exception of the LDS church this area is pretty unchurched so new Christian communities should be visible. The politics of WA state are very liberal and the eastern part of the state has no voice in anything higher than county politics. The same is true in OR, so anyone wanting to be active politically would probably go somewhere else. ID is much more conservative .
It will be interesting to see what comes of it. One thing is that people from CA and the west side of the state were not very popular during the last invasion. They really wore out their welcome with their bad attitude, and many left. They came and wanted to bring their problems with them.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> Have you heard of it? Isn't it the loose "compound" that we've talked of having for bad times?


No, that's not what it means Angie. I realize the use of the word redoubt makes it sound like it would be compounds, fortresses or communities in the PNW but the word redoubt has been used in the wrong context. What they should be calling it is an American "enclave" because an enclave is what they're really talking about in that article. The enclave itself is all of those 5 or 6 north-west states together in a corner as one single territory surrounded and enclosed within a much larger territory.

From that article:


> They chose an area that is attracting more and more like-minded families every year -- the inland Pacific Northwest. It's an area that includes *Montana, Wyoming, Idaho and the eastern parts of Washington and Oregon*.





> _Enclave_
> 
> _Noun_
> _A portion of territory within or surrounded by a larger territory whose inhabitants are culturally or ethnically distinct._
> ...


I have American relatives from the south , south-east and eastern states who have moved to the north-west enclave to "get away from it all". They don't call it a redoubt and neither do their rural neighbours who have moved there for basically the same purposes. It is true that more and more like-minded people such as described in the article are moving from all over the States to the north-west enclave but not so much in groups or communities but near rural communities. They are scattered about as single families throughout those states and the majority of them are isolated and very quiet and secretive about their purpose and beliefs.

A redoubt would be groups of people who have come together to form a single protective community with a single purpose. If they are religious the locals there call them cult groups and if they're not religious the locals call them intentional communities or just communes. If they are survivalist type redoubts the locals call them survivalists and usually avoid them because so many of the survivalist groups are unpredictable, often unfriendly and suspicious of outsiders and often into producing drugs and other contraband.

There are NOT many redoubts in the north-west enclave, certainly not many outspoken religious redoubts, which is just as well for them because the north-west enclave is, as Molly said, basically unchurched and the overall enclave community doesn't take too well to people that are overtly religious or that might be suspected of being part of any religious cults.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm very familiar the "redoubt" as Paumon describes it. Obviously from my location we are not part of it, but I know of many people that have "gone west" for that reason.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

This would be a better and much more informative article on the American Redoubt.

However as someone that has acreage in two of those States we don't see much evidence of this movement. There are scattering of survivalists and so called compounds, but that is not anything new. The mountains call to this type of person but many of those that show up have no idea of how hard it can be to survive the winter seasons and the work and cost just to have enough water to survive and supply stock and gardens.

Yes many show up, they just don't stay for long.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I live in northern Idaho and you hear lots from these people who think of this area of the great nirvana till they get here and realized it isn't. It's a beautiful place with very low job availability and the people do not match the expectations that the nirvana seekers have. 
Most local people laugh at this type and they tend not to last very long.
I've never heard of this particular term before and there is no compound, community or anything like that. Sounds like a lot of wishful thinking.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i moved to the PNW in 1990. back then before i moved i heard and read stories about the area in the mother earth news mag of the 70's and early 80's when in was still under the founders control.there was always ads in back for land for sale.i even drove out to one ranch that was being sold in sections to like minded people but it was to far on the dry side for me.then all the law changes started happening so between that and the overall collapse of the timber industry along with land costs and so much more i left area to be able to fulfill my dream of land ownership.

back in early 90's i wanted land real bad...but a 5acre piece of clearcut land that was steep as a horses face was $40,000.at that time i could buy over 100acres with the timber still standing on it here.

at that time there were all kinds of back to landers...some good some not so good.in fact many of them are still there and they do have compounds built and there is a retired military big shot that has compound in idaho and has several families living there.ever hear of ruby ridge?

but the truth is i have seen all kinds of people doing this in many areas...most for religious reasons too.theres Straitway in tenn,a place in s.c. and 2 places in the ozarks one is called Shofar Mtn.

if you are a bible reader ever notice how people of the land...common workers types....that were being enslaved always fled to the wilderness?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

elkhound said:


> i moved to the PNW in 1990. back then before i moved i heard and read stories about the area in the mother earth news mag of the 70's and early 80's when in was still under the founders control.there was always ads in back for land for sale.i even drove out to one ranch that was being sold in sections to like minded people but it was to far on the dry side for me.then all the law changes started happening so between that and the overall collapse of the timber industry along with land costs and so much more i left area to be able to fulfill my dream of land ownership.
> 
> back in early 90's i wanted land real bad...but a 5acre piece of clearcut land that was steep as a horses face was $40,000.at that time i could buy over 100acres with the timber still standing on it here.
> 
> ...


Yes, there are a few compounds. Mostly neo Nazi type and a few polygamist groups. The advent of Google satellite images is spreading the paranoia now. They don't like big compounds because everyone can see just what is there.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

painterswife said:


> Yes, there are a few compounds. Mostly neo Nazi type and a few polygamist groups. The advent of Google satellite images is spreading the paranoia now. They don't like big compounds because everyone can see just what is there.


when i was trying to jump out of Washington to northern Idaho i was warned by many about them.

i was up in your area too around buffalo and powder river area and crazy woman canyon and mayworth slope area.but it was just to dry for my liking...i am a rainforest of west coast type for sure.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Shofar Mtn.

[YOUTUBE]1mvk3bC_zBg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

elkhound said:


> i moved to the PNW in 1990. back then before i moved i heard and read stories about the area in the mother earth news mag of the 70's and early 80's when in was still under the founders control.there was always ads in back for land for sale.i even drove out to one ranch that was being sold in sections to like minded people but it was to far on the dry side for me.then all the law changes started happening so between that and the overall collapse of the timber industry along with land costs and so much more i left area to be able to fulfill my dream of land ownership.
> 
> back in early 90's i wanted land real bad...but a 5acre piece of clearcut land that was steep as a horses face was $40,000.at that time i could buy over 100acres with the timber still standing on it here.
> 
> ...


Ruby Ridge was one family and a friend. Hardly a redoubt. Where is the retired military bigshot living in a compound in Idaho? One of Richard Butler's old protege's is trying to start up another AN type compound, but it was the locals who got rid of Butler and I doubt they'll allow AN to get another foothold here.


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

Sounds similar to the Citadel which is also trying to set up in Idaho.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Ruby Ridge was one family and a friend. Hardly a redoubt. Where is the retired military bigshot living in a compound in Idaho? One of Richard Butler's old protege's is trying to start up another AN type compound, but it was the locals who got rid of Butler and I doubt they'll allow AN to get another foothold here.


yes randy was only a family and a friend...but he was surrounded by others.its part of the reason of the mess that happened.the govt wanted him to spy for them on those around him and he told them..the govt to take a hike...then his troubles started.i wont go any farther as i dont want this to be a ruby ridge thread.

i cant recall the military guys name or area lisa.theres one guy that has a huge internet following that lives there too....i wanna say hes the guy with the survival blog radio show...but i could be wrong.you see him pop up quit often on shows...like alex jones .i am awful about names at times sorry.

i still have a old issue of alaska magazine where the profiled a religious group on south east alaska many had left s.c. to live there.there were pictures of oxen being worked.i have it buried in my junk piles of saved books and mags.i do remember it was on one of the A,B,C islands.i was living in petersburg,ak and wanted to visit but work schedule was so tight i couldnt.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

lisa...help me out here....there was a place in northern idaho..on a big lake that can or could back in 80's and 90's that could only be reached by a ferry...does this ring a bell?lots of back to lander types.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

heres a vid i posted up in zongs be real thread...look what a gathering of like minded people can do.using some very old equipment...who wouldnt want to be a part of this.


[YOUTUBE]XK6sOFwN4cI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I don't know of any lake in northern Idaho with ferry service to an island, let alone one with a compound on it. The only compounds I can think of is Richard Butler's near Hayden Lake and that is long gone. I think Bo Gritz might have tried to start something up at some point but I've not heard of any compounds in northern Idaho other than the pipe dreams of out of staters like The Citadel.

The Weavers didn't have like minded people living in close proximity as in surrounded, just some in the general north Idaho/Bonners Ferry/ Sandpoint vicinity. Nothing at all like a compound.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

http://www.alternet.org/tea-party-a...el-built-around-arms-factory-idaho-what-could

"This is about the Citadel. Note the head guy is a felon.
Christian Kerodin, who changed his name from Christian Hyman, is a three-time felon who served time in federal prison for extorting shopping centers near Washington, D.C., and possessing an illegal firearm about a decade ago. He and his wife have had a series of business ventures over the years that have fizzled &#8212; including furnace and air conditioner repair, rape safety counseling, publishing and charity consulting.

Now they seem to be trying to cash in on the fears of doomsday preppers, antigovernment Patriots, Second Amendment diehards and others."


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> I don't know of any lake in northern Idaho with ferry service to an island, let alone one with a compound on it. The only compounds I can think of is Richard Butler's near Hayden Lake and that is long gone. I think Bo Gritz might have tried to start something up at some point but I've not heard of any compounds in northern Idaho other than the pipe dreams of out of staters like The Citadel.
> 
> The Weavers didn't have like minded people living in close proximity as in surrounded, just some in the general north Idaho/Bonners Ferry/ Sandpoint vicinity. Nothing at all like a compound.



i think we all invision different things on terms....i was thinking/talking like minded folks in a certain area more than a compound being a walled area if that is what you are saying when using compound term.

i lived in a compound in washington....or that was what many locals called it but all it was was a grouping of bunkhouses for workers to live in a remote area with limited housing...it was a govt compound...USFS.no fence no wall no nothing...3bunkhouses,couple work garages,etc etc.locals would say..yes i know you ..you live up at the forest service compound....lol...we all have different visions of terms...in this case i have a huge amish compound in my area....lol...many local dont like them because they are different...i say whats not to like...they live a simple none threatening life while driving a buggy...i dont mind horse poop in road ever so often...its less of an enviro impact that our lust for electric power and what fukashima nuke plant in spewing out into ocean....whooops i drifted a bit...lol

the lake i seen picture of the ferry running to this area the post office lady took mail to them on ferry once a week.there were several nice homesteads...from pictures i seen and article...but this was 25 plus years ago and i know things change.i wanna say it was a nat geo article.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

That whole Citadel thing is most probably a scam. I see no indication that they have the money to do it for one thing, finding the land they need in the area they claim they are going to be in is going to be a huge problem for starters. I think they made the whole thing up to scam people. Anyone familiar with the area would know it won't work.

There are a lot of mini farms for sale in our area and some small farms as well. Some have been for sale for a long time. They are hard to finance, costly to maintain, and the commute is expensive if you are working.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

elkhound, it sounds like you are describing Lake Chelan, in w central WA. There is a ferry there that goes to the end of the lake but most of the land around there is gov't. They do (or did) have some mail routes by boat on the Snake river in ID, and on some of the large lakes in ID., and ferry service as well. Some of it ended years ago, there might be a remnant somewhere that someone turned into a big deal, but I don't think it really exists anymore.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Molly Mckee said:


> elkhound, it sounds like you are describing Lake Chelan, in w central WA. There is a ferry there that goes to the end of the lake but most of the land around there is gov't. They do (or did) have some mail routes by boat on the Snake river in ID, and on some of the large lakes in ID., and ferry service as well. Some of it ended years ago, there might be a remnant somewhere that someone turned into a big deal, but I don't think it really exists anymore.



it very well could be as that rings a bell....as i stated above i am thinking about ...not all the time...was an article from late 80's or no later than 90 maybe 91.and i have slept a few nights since then....lol....plus i was always out adventuring in the wilds for work and in off time. i put a lot of boot time in the wilds across this land and met many types of folks.i left PNW in 97 too....at times its hard to wrap ya head around 1990 was 23 years ago....lol...time stands still for nobody for sure.

one regret i have is i never made it to the north west territories....i may have never returned...lol...but my love is west side rain forest.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

molly i was just looking around net and found Holden village that could be one thing i am thinking about...but i spent so much time doing stuff and along with time i could be confused....i was always out with folks with character...for lack of better term hippies,loggers,religious types,hermits,you never lived until you spent once a week with a born and raised Vietnamese guy who loved to grill steaks out and watch chuck norris and other war movies....me and him had a cook out once a week in middle of week we called movie night...before long my home was filled with folks for move night..i supplied grill you brought your own food to toss on it and somebody brought a movie....it was good times.one thanksgiving was spent with over a dozen folks and no one was kin..we all were travelers and away from blood family...but we came together as adventure family and to date was one of the..if not the best thanksgiving i ever had...ok i am rambling.


http://www.holdenvillage.org/


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

I'm confused, are you calling anyplace a group of people get together for some "agreed" upon reason, that's a "redoubt?"

Merriam Webster's definition of "redoubt"...

_a_ *:* a small _usually temporary _enclosed defensive work 
_b_ *:* a defended position *:* protective barrier 
2
*:* a secure retreat *:* stronghold

To me, that means a well "defensible" locale, such as a mountain top, or fortress. Am I incorrect in my understanding? If so, please clarify.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

I guess that article was written based on an interview with Pastor Dave Westbrook of Back to Enoch ministries. Westbrook is a Seventh Day Adventist who has written several "prophecy" type books based on the prophecies of some woman, about the coming of the end of times and leaving cities for survival. They have a few websites, they sell books and DVD's about the lifestyle and they help to sell properties to people who are looking to escape from cities to lead a holy life in the mountains of the PNW. 

The ministry: http://www.backtoenoch.org/

The real estate end of it: http://www.enochsoutpost.com/


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Paumon said:


> I guess that article was written based on an interview with Pastor Dave Westbrook of Back to Enoch ministries. Westbrook is a Seventh Day Adventist who has written several "prophecy" type books based on the prophecies of some woman, about the coming of the end of times and leaving cities for survival. They have a few websites, they sell books and DVD's about the lifestyle and they help to sell properties to people who are looking to escape from cities to lead a holy life in the mountains of the PNW.
> 
> The ministry: http://www.backtoenoch.org/
> 
> The real estate end of it: http://www.enochsoutpost.com/


Looks like he is a neighbor of mine. PO box in Newport, Washington (right across the river) and phone number local to my little town. Never heard of him and this is a very small area.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I've never heard of him either, and we are about 20 miles to the south of them. I don't think they are too active locally at least


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Molly Mckee said:


> I've never heard of him either, and we are about 20 miles to the south of them. I don't think they are too active locally at least


These kind of people are making a living revving up the conspiracy theorists. Create your own market or at least fuel it with hysteria and get rich doing it.

Have you seen the ones selling "compounds". They sell it to people who have no idea how long the winters are or how expensive it is to live of the land. Three years down the road they get to sell it again when their customers can't handle things are running back to the city.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Maybe this is what Chuck is talking about? It's the only info about any compounds I've heard of. Hopefully not.

http://www.bonnercountydailybee.com/news/local/article_0e8ba30e-3b86-11e2-86a8-001a4bcf887a.html


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

AngieM2 said:


> Have you heard of this?
> 
> Chuck wrote an article about it, and it's the first time I've heard a name for the mentions I've heard/seen here or there on the internet -
> 
> ...


I believe what you're inquiring about is an area described first (?) by James Wesley Rawles http://www.survivalblog.com/ author of Patriots, and several other fiction/survivalist books. If you go to his website and search for American Redoubt, you'll find tons of info. It's by no means a compound, but a very large geographic area.

The area he envisions would come to pass as a separate geographic/political entity in the event of a long term SHTF situation, and be for the most part self sufficient in all main aspects, while specifically excluding government interference/influence. 

Yes, he does encourage devout Christians to relocate there, but people of other religions who are of like mind are welcome also. It's his thought that encouraging enough people of indendent/self-sufficient nature with good moral character the American Redoubt would form a region capable of withstanding tyranny and oppressive government.

Personally, I can see the logic but for several reasons will stay here in the Ozarks.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I think I saw an article about those people Lisa, and when they lost the 17 acres they wanted to do it on 2 or 3 acres. I don't think the land was big enough to build on or something. I hope the whole project fell apart.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Ozarks Tom said:


> I believe what you're inquiring about is an area described first (?) by James Wesley Rawles http://www.survivalblog.com/ author of Patriots, and several other fiction/survivalist books. If you go to his website and search for American Redoubt, you'll find tons of info. It's by no means a compound, but a very large geographic area.
> 
> The area he envisions would come to pass as a separate geographic/political entity in the event of a long term SHTF situation, and be for the most part self sufficient in all main aspects, while specifically excluding government interference/influence.
> 
> ...


Wow. It's very big of him to allow other people to settle here as well as those of his own religion. I wonder what he proposes to do with those of us who live here who aren't of "like mind".


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Ozarks Tom is correct. The bolded quote below indicates it is what Chuck's article is about, only Chuck was interviewing that SDA pastor about it:


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Redoubt



> In April, 2012, the business/arts columnist for _The Ferry County View_, a weekly newspaper in Republic, Washington (inside the Redoubt region) was critical of the Redoubt movement, characterizing it as driven by fear.[15]
> 
> *In October, 2013, CBN aired a news segment that favored the American Redoubt relocation concept, titled: Redoubt: Northwest A Haven For Dismayed Americans*





> The *American Redoubt* is a strategic relocation movement first proposed in 2011 by best-selling survivalist novelist and blogger James Wesley Rawles[1][2] which designates three states in the northwestern United States (Idaho, Montana, Wyoming), and adjoining portions of two other states (eastern Oregon, and eastern Washington) as a safe haven for survivalists, conservatives, Christians and Jews.[3][1] Kim Murphy, a reporter for _The Los Angeles Times_ summed up one motivation for the movement: "For a growing number of people, it's the designated point of retreat when the American economy hits the fan. When banks fail, the government declares martial law, the power grid goes down."[1] The same article identified Rawles as "the guru of the movement."[1]
> 
> A map that shows the boundaries of The American Redoubt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Paumon said:


> Ozarks Tom is correct. The bolded quote below indicates it is what Chuck's article is about, only Chuck was interviewing that SDA pastor about it:
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Redoubt




And this dude won't even say where it is that HE lives. Still like to know if he has plans for the non-like minded. It must not be very successful. No one around here does any talking about it. I doubt that it will ever go anywhere. People around here are pretty live and let live.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> And this dude won't even say where it is that HE lives. Still like to know if he has plans for the non-like minded. It must not be very successful. No one around here does any talking about it. I doubt that it will ever go anywhere. People around here are pretty live and let live.


You want to know what's ironic is that wiki article says that Rawles first proposed the American Redoubt idea for that location in 2011. I think Rawles or one of his associates must have been reading here and got the idea from this S&EP forum because the topic and that location got discussed quite intensively here on this forum around 5 or 6 years ago. 2008 I think it was. 

I remember who the HT member was that first mentioned it and said those northwest States would be where foresightful survivalists and city escapees with any brains and skills would be headed for if the SHTF, and gave all the practical reasons for why it would be that territory. That member suggested then that if people were really serious about establishing a safe place to escape to away from other parts of the USA they should start doing something about it then because when the SHTF in a few years it would be too late.


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

Molly Mckee said:


> elkhound, it sounds like you are describing Lake Chelan, in w central WA. There is a ferry there that goes to the end of the lake but most of the land around there is gov't. They do (or did) have some mail routes by boat on the Snake river in ID, and on some of the large lakes in ID., and ferry service as well. Some of it ended years ago, there might be a remnant somewhere that someone turned into a big deal, but I don't think it really exists anymore.


More specifically, Stehekin. The ferry still runs and they do some tourist business. 

Here's a link.

http://www.stehekin.com/


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Wow. It's very big of him to allow other people to settle here as well as those of his own religion. I wonder what he proposes to do with those of us who live here who aren't of "like mind".


Sorry if I made it sound like he was setting himself up as some kind of potentate. Far from it, he's encouraging people to move to the area for their own well being in the coming hard times. He's made no indication of ambitions toward governing in any way. A strong believer in the Constitution, no other form of government would be acceptable for him or the people he is encouraging. Building a super-majority of Constitutionalists in an already conservative region is one of the goals.

He, like many, looks at liberals with a mixture of wonder and disdain, but with no ill will. Controlling or harming people of different political or religious persuasions is a Socialist trait, it's not Constitutional.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

I love the idea of a redoubt or enclave or whatever, of like minded, decent people who would live together in harmony, in spite of what is happening with the rest of the country.

However.....I am staying where I am for several reasons. For one thing, any time I think of everyone gathered in one area, I tend to think "easier target". Also, there is a reason those areas are not heavily populated. The climate and environment there do not suffer fools gladly. I also worry about the potential power/ruler structure if something like this is developed.

So while I would adore waking to the sound of chirping birdies, going out to sit on my lovely porch on my fabulous log home, listening to the sound of the burbling brook, I'm afraid I will have to pass.

This might be a good option for those who are currently in a city and want to move anyway. But for me, my snug little hollow in the Appalachian mountains, with ample water resources, a decent growing season, and my friends and family around me will do just fine. I have good neighbors and enough land to sustain both my immediate and my extended family if need be. The time may come when God directs us to relocate, but this is not that time.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

What is seen as conservative in LA is probably going to look pretty liberal up here, or at least that was what happened before. One thing we found with many people from the LA area the last time they moved up here was that most of them wanted to keep things like they had in LA, even tho it meant changing things here--paved roads, street lights, move the animals that were bothering them, ect. They didn't seem to want to fit in and made lots of problems for themselves telling people how things should be. When they spent the money they had they started looking for jobs they were amazed that salaries were much lower here. Most lost a lot of money and went back to CA because they weren't willing to consider changing their lifestyle.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

I've heard more and more about Bo Gritz fans moving to the area over the past ten years. Not to a compound, just gathering in a general area. I've heard Gritz lives in Nevada, though. But I'm a little further away than some people, so my information is all second or third hand.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

jtbrandt said:


> I've heard more and more about Bo Gritz fans moving to the area over the past ten years. Not to a compound, just gathering in a general area. I've heard Gritz lives in Nevada, though. But I'm a little further away than some people, so my information is all second or third hand.



He actually did try to start a compound near Kamiah, Idaho years ago, but he couldn't get along with the locals and then there was some kind of internal conflict as well.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

I went and looked him up to see if I could find out if he's working on anything like that these days...his website has an emergency message about Terri Schiavo, so I guess it hasn't been updated in a long time.


----------



## sagecreek (Sep 3, 2004)

You can learn a lot about the concept of the American Redoubt here: http://www.radiofreeredoubt.com/

There's a lot of great shows in the archives too.


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

http://www.survivalblog.com/redoubt.html Is the webpage on rawles' site that describes his thoughts on the redoubt. I believe he forsees america's last stand on freedoms taking place there.


----------

